# Require Wifi Router : Price 1k to 2.5K : Moving from MTNL to Pacenet



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2013)

So, I am moving from MTNL (after 4.5 yrs) to some other broadband service with better stability and customer care.

I have decided to go with Pacenet after a lot of discussion here in this thread.

Now Pacenet doesn't provide a phone line, so I won't be needing a Router cum Modem. I would need just a Wifi Router. So following are my needs:

1. To connect one primary PC kept on 1st floor
2. To provide Wifi access to secondary PC kept on ground floor.
3. Also Wifi to provide to my dad's phone, my Android phone and a tablet N7.
4. Land area: 80 Gaj (about 720 sq feet)
5. A router which lets me control the distribution of bandwidth to individual devices connected to it will be GREAT!

Since its a one time investment and it can be used for many years to come, I have decided to stretch my budget to 2.5k or even more if I come across a worthy router.

Now I am a noob when it comes to Networking jargons, so please help me out. Based on some discussions on related thread I have observed these models:

1. TP-LINK TD-W8968: It have pretty good reviews and have a USB 2.0 port. I wanted to know whether I can use it to download stuff via torrent directly on a pen drive without a PC? Or its something to use for 3G dongles only?

2. TP-Link TL-WR841N: Is this good if bought for a model without 3G dongle support?

3. TP-LINK TL-WR740N: The reviews are huge! Where does this economical router stand?

Please suggest me some other good models. I plan to buy asap!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 31, 2013)

TP link 841 has excellent coverage for that price.

W8698 is  an ADSL  router with usb facility.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2013)

Is there a router which "lets me control the distribution of bandwidth to individual devices connected to it"?

What is the use of router with USB facility? Can I use it to download stuff on a pen drive without using a PC?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Is there a router which "lets me control the distribution of bandwidth to individual devices connected to it"?
> 
> What is the use of router with USB facility? Can I use it to download stuff on a pen drive without using a PC?


1.Not sure if domestic / entry level routers allow it.
2.Yes .!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2013)

So I guess TP-LINK TD-W8968 is the best wifi router and which can also let me download stuff without using a PC.
And one thing from review that I have found out is that I have to look for Hardware version 2. Which comes with enhanced dB in antennas.

Can this router allow me to control the bandwidth? Since at Rs 2500 I don't think its a entry level router!

PS, further research have shown this option: *www.flipkart.com/tp-link-td-w8951nd-150mbps-wireless-n-adsl2-modem-router/p/itmd9tnkhmhmhhhm?pid=RTRD9TDS5ZZGYMJY&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=TP-LINK+TD-W8960N&ref=d810c944-f8ba-4f67-91c6-4fef27c17b7e This have got better reviews than the above.

Is this good if USB option is put on hold for a moment?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2013)

W8968 or any modem for that matter(as far as i know) does not support usb port downloading.this is a feature found in routers like asus n13u b1.even 841n has bandwidth control:
TP-LINK – TL-WR841N bandwidth control | Justin Jin is 24/7
unless you want adsl modem & usb port 841n is enough for your current needs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 31, 2013)

The Asus doesn't allows you to control bandwidth, rather prioritise on the basis of usage, i.e. if you want to download and still want to play games, there's a mode for that; downloading only; downloading and streaming and likewise.
For manual control you'll have to flash ddwrt.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> The Asus doesn't allows you to control bandwidth, rather prioritise on the basis of usage, i.e. if you want to download and still want to play games, there's a mode for that; downloading only; downloading and streaming and likewise.
> For manual control you'll have to flash ddwrt.





whitestar_999 said:


> W8968 or any modem for that matter(as far as i know) does not suprt usb port downloading.this is a feature found in routers like asus n13u b1.even 841n has bandwidth control:
> TP-LINK – TL-WR841N bandwidth control | Justin Jin is 24/7
> unless you want adsl modem & usb port 841n is enough for your current needs.



I don't want to buy a router which have a USB port which doesn't even give me option to download on Pen drives. And since both my PC and Nexus 7 have the provision to access Internet through attaching a 3G dongle directly it doesn't make sense for buying W8968 just for that. Also that kind of bandwidth control is the precise thing which I want. So I guess WR841N with its functionality and price is PERFECT for me!

PS: The *comparison* between TP-LINK TL-WR740N and TP-LINK TL-WR841N shows that both differs only in two aspect:

Number of Antennas, and
Speed of 150 Mbps and 300 Mbps.

Considering the fact that I will be upgrading to a 1 MBps connection (possibly 2 MBps in near future) and that my home has a small area (about 720 sq feet), will the WR740N suffice?
The reviews are phenomenal! Hence the question.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

for a small area 740N should be enough but router range depends on factors like design of house,construction material used etc so if possible test the range with some cheap wifi router of some friend/relative/neighbour & if it works with a bit difficulty then 740N will work for sure.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, until now I was using a Binatone router which Mtnl installed. And its range was quite good. Could access Internet from roof and also outside the house. Hence I think 740n should be just fine.
I will go get the router from local market soon today, since my new BB should be installed today! 
Thanks all of you.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2014)

So here's how the TP Link's TL-WR740N looks like:

*i.minus.com/i6uosN4061i0P.jpg

Pacenet just installed the connection, directly connecting the PC with the wire. Now I need to configure it through this router. And after reading the Manual.. I am overwhelmed! But still I will try configuring it. This would be my first time configuring a Wifi router on my own.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 4, 2014)

Well i have that and now its a year old brought from flipkart at this day
I was thinking to upgrade to w8968 but mine is good
And dont forget to update your software and always make a backup of settings before an update otherwise it will be gone
The last thing is i was not able to configure it via their provided software so had to do it manually
If you face the same problem then connect your router to your computer and go to www.tplinklogin.net (default password and name is:admin) and configure it from there


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Well i have that and now its a year old brought from flipkart at this day
> I was thinking to upgrade to w8968 but mine is good
> And dont forget to update your software and always make a backup of settings before an update otherwise it will be gone
> The last thing is i was not able to configure it via their provided software so had to do it manually
> If you face the same problem then connect your router to your computer and go to tplinklogin.net - tplinklogin Resources and Information. (default password and name is:admin) and configure it from there



Thanks for the tip. I will start installing and configuring the router now. I will ask for help if I get stuck somewhere. 

Update: I tried without using the router without the software included.. I was just not able to ping the router.

Later when I tried it through the Guide which came with router, a firewall warning popped up, after approving which I was connected. Just selected Static IP, enter my details, and voila.. I am connected now! 

The thing which I am excited with TL-WR740 is Bandwidth control. I will try it, and post my feedback here.


----------

